# Türkevi



## Earion (Sep 27, 2021)

Ένας οξυκόρυφος ουρανοξύστης στην καρδιά της Νέας Υόρκης εκτοξεύει τη μεγαλοπρέπειά του (ή την υπεροψία του) στα ουράνια.







Ονομάζεται *Türkevi *(στα αγγλικα *Turkish House*), και μπήκε με θόρυβο στην επικαιρότητά μας.

Τα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης μετέφρασαν το όνομα "Τουρκικό Σπίτι" ή "Σπίτι της Τουρκίας".

Σε παλαιότερες εποχές θα το έλεγαν χωρίς δισταγμό "*Τουρκική Εστία*".

(Για την ακρίβεια το βρίσκω έτσι σε δύο ιστότοπους, tvopen, και msn.com, αλλά μόνο στον τίτλο, όχι στο κείμενο).

Δείγμα γλωσσικό της εποχής.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2021)

Earion said:


> Δείγμα γλωσσικό της εποχής.


'Ελα, πες την αλήθεια: Αμφιταλαντεύτηκες μήπως καλύτερα να 'γραφες «Δήγμα», ε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2021)

Η εστία στα τουρκικά είναι yurt, Εάριε :)


----------

